# Firefox 1.0!!!

## gatiba

Finalmente è pronto!

E' lui: il più bello, il più veloce, il più sicuro, il più maschio, il più tutto!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.mozilla.org

----------

## X-Drum

Mascho??? LOL 

questa frase non è politicamente corretta! muahahhahahahajkdshdjkdjhskld

cmq.......

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!

fantastico!!!

----------

## gaffiere

ehehehh  :Smile:  io l'ho consigliato oggi al corso di word che faccio al mio paese... e giovedì a quello di informatica di base... ovviamente ho iniziato a consigliare anche linux, ma in maniera più velata   :Cool: 

see ya

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bello lo compilero' appena possibile

----------

## gutter

Già la RC2 mi sembrava abbastanza stabile. Vedremo se hanno fatto ancora passi avanti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

su gentoo lo avevo da tempo. ora anche su win. impagabile.......

----------

## =DvD=

ghghgh anche safari cmq non è male.  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

scusate l'OTonteria....ma cosa dire ad un utente winz/IE oltre che è:

 *Quote:*   

> E' lui: il più bello, il più veloce, il più sicuro, il più maschio, il più tutto!!

 

ed installarglielo, spiegare che rispetto ad IE si possono usare le utilissime tabs...che supporta il resume dei download che è più stabile, è più leggero, ecc.. farglielo provare, ecc... se lui alla fine ti dice:

"ancora dobbiamo capire perchè è migliore...mah..."

voi cosa gli direste..!? Ma soprattutto...siamo tutti vittima di una follia collettiva..?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non dirgli nulla. Se si vogliono tenere un programma baggato da cima a fondo se lo tengano.

----------

## yama_

pero' il portage in questo momento non lo contempla , nemmeno ~x86 . Solo la rc per il momento , vediamo domani.

----------

## gutter

 *yama_ wrote:*   

> pero' il portage in questo momento non lo contempla , nemmeno ~x86 . Solo la rc per il momento , vediamo domani.

 

Vedi che è già in portage, io l'ho scaricato ed installato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

installato anche io oggi..

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ad un utente Windows:

è fino a 10 volte più veloce di IE (con le turbo extensions) e fino a 4 più di Opera

e come dice Microsoft: "Windows contro Linux, la parlano i fatti!"

----------

## shev

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "ancora dobbiamo capire perchè è migliore...mah..."
> 
> voi cosa gli direste..!? Ma soprattutto...siamo tutti vittima di una follia collettiva..?  

 

Ma *èp+PéP*Pé*()=)(?/)@é=)/°/)=é/)/é/=)é/=)é, brutto )=(=)é°=)°((°(=&/(/()P=)çç=ç@)ç=) ), non capisci un (=)@@(P)=°=(?à807'/àà'0à@@#ò'07@#!##@! 

Troppo brusco? Forse, ma uno che risponde così dubito capisca altro  :Laughing: 

Se non gli importa dell'uso di cpu, della sicurezza, dei tab (!!!), del download manager etc etc non gli si può dire nulla, solo evitarlo  :Razz: 

W il pandino, da quando è nato mio browser di default  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *www.ziobudda.net wrote:*   

> Seppure con tutti i soliti errori (l'ormai famosa "volpe di fuoco" e addirittura Thunderbird indicato come predecessore) a pagina 160 del Televideo RAI possiamo trovare una notizia relativa all'uscita di Firefox 1.0!

 

----------

## _sys/sid

Installato su Win dei miei Amici e di mio papa'...

Io Aspetto che sia ritenuto stabile (su gentoo ovviamente) ...

----------

## Guglie

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Io Aspetto che sia ritenuto stabile (su gentoo ovviamente) ...

 

dopo tutto il periodo di testing se lo merita davvero

l'ho appena emerso e non noto molti cambiamenti dalla RC_2: è sempre stabile e veloce   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> Installato su Win dei miei Amici e di mio papa'...
> 
> Io Aspetto che sia ritenuto stabile (su gentoo ovviamente) ...

 

Ti assicuro che lo puoi usare senza problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## unarana

ma a voi il language pack funziona? Cioè, per installarsi si installa, ma non mi traduce nulla   :Question: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Geps

Sembra che abbiano cambiato in Alt+[1...9] la precedente combinazione Ctrl+[1...9] per selezionare al volo un tab.

Mi si sovrappone allo switch del workspace di windowmaker e non trovo come modificarlo (in firefox, se modifico wmaker mi incasino per abitudine)  :Confused: 

Non ho trovato nulla neanche nei vari tips, qualcuno sa?

Altrimenti mi faccio poi bastare Ctrl+Tab.

----------

## federico

 *unarana wrote:*   

> ma a voi il language pack funziona? Cioè, per installarsi si installa, ma non mi traduce nulla  
> 
> Ciao  

 

Si ma devi avviare firefox in questo modo :

firefox -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT

Ciao !

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> .. se lui alla fine ti dice:
> 
> "ancora dobbiamo capire perchè è migliore...mah..."
> 
> voi cosa gli direste..!? Ma soprattutto...siamo tutti vittima di una follia collettiva..?  

 

si 

frustrazione

io faccio semplicemente terrorismo e "minaccio" che IE sta per essere ritirato dal mercato e che devono assolutamente mettersi al riparo....il cliente si spaventa e comincia a domandarsi se non sia il caso di "imparare" ad usare un altro browser...

L'idea m'e' venuta quando ho notato che molte persone vivono nel pregiudizio  del "sentito dire" per quanto riguarda linux, quindi ho semplicemnete adottato la stessa tecnica al rovescio

----------

## tolipth

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Ad un utente Windows:
> 
> è fino a 10 volte più veloce di IE (con le turbo extensions) e fino a 4 più di Opera
> 
> 

 

Esistono veramente queste estention?

ciao

----------

## vificunero

Installato con il tema industrial per integrarlo con gnome:

http://primates.ximian.com/~glesage/stuff/firefox/  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Spacerabbit wrote:*   

> io faccio semplicemente terrorismo e "minaccio" che IE sta per essere ritirato dal mercato e che devono assolutamente mettersi al riparo....il cliente si spaventa e comincia a domandarsi se non sia il caso di "imparare" ad usare un altro browser...

 

Firefox sarà anche "maschio" come dice il primo post ma qui siamo alla dimostrazione del detto popolare:

le donne ne sanno una più del diavolo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## unarana

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> firefox -UILocale it-IT -contentLocale IT

 

Facendo in questo modo, se cerco di aprire più istanze, mi chiede ogni volta di creare un nuovo profilo (stessa cosa se tento di aprire un link da thunderbird)

Ho risolto invece con about:config (nella barra degli url) e ho modificato la stringa general.useragent.locale in it-IT

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

